# Aristo code 250 track switches



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Checking the catalog on the Aristocraft website, I found that they now offer Code 250 Stainless track switches, in #4 and #6. That would be the only Code 250 SS #4 made by anyone, as far as I know.

Since I'm in the process of designing the track layout in my new train shed, I'm thinking that #4 switches would pack in more track for the amount of real estate I have. I'm pretty sure the yard in my dear departed HO layout in the 80s was strictly #4 turnouts and they seem to look reasonably "right".











Has anyone actually seen this item, or know anything about their existence?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Jack 

Can you point to where that is? Aristo has always produced code 332 not 250. I am interested to see this product. 

Sunset Valley Railroad has a full selection of switches in code 250 SS, #4 through #10, including Ys. 

Regards


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Jack, to the best of my knowledge, Aristo has not manufactured the 250 track line as of this time. They did deliver on the aluminum track, but I don't think they have produced any of the 250 track or switches yet.

Ed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The catalog shows #4 code 250 swtiches in Brass and Stainless, but no code 250 #6 in any material. 

Page 15 of the online catalog, bottom right corner. I have not seen these products produced, and there have been no announcements. 

There have been many Aristo products in catalogs that were never even produced. 

Best to go to the Aristo forum and reference the catalog and ask. Lewis will probably respond (since they don't exist yet) 

Greg


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Sunset Valley Railroad has a full selection of switches in code 250 SS, #4 through #10, including Ys. 

I've been told this before, and it'd be great since all my track and switches are Sunset Valley 250 SS. But the only #4 switch they have is narrow gauge. Their standard gauge wye amounts to a #4 but wouldn't make for a very compact yard. 

I was surprised that Aristo has their 2009 catalog on the website. We don't have much left of 2010. But that page-flipping trick is kind of entertaining. 

JackM 

Looks like I have a choice of brass 250 or SS 332 in #4. My experience with brass HO - clean it, sand it, rub it - has me thinking I might extend the yard to put most of the (#6) switches outisde the enclosure and have mostly just track inside it. Just as "art follows life", G scale follows availability.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Some of my trains do not like #4 switches. Better make sure your equipment goes through them OK.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Unfortunately, I can't test my equipment on a #4 because I don't have a #4 switch to test it on. I'm sure the RDC would have just a bit of overhang! But I've come up with a design using #6's that'll look real good and I can stick with my Sunset Valley stuff. I am nothing, if not flexible. Flexible as the track itself. 

JackM 

Is it Spring yet? Suddenly I'm itchin' to get this yard laid out.


----------



## SNER (Sep 20, 2010)

Has anyone actually seen this item, or know anything about their existence? 

Jack, 

When I worked at the Amherst Train Show back east here, I did happen to work my way to the Aristo-Craft stand they had set up. They displayed the new PCC, RDC-3 (now released), the Consolidation and the new line of Code 250 track. They did in fact have a #6 turnout (pretty sure it was at least) as well as straight and curve sections. It looked similar to AML track (see link --->). http://amstrains.americanmainline.com/images/cars/AM49-112.jpg 

Unfortunately, it seems (just like all other Polk productions) to be taking sometime before they actually release the line to the public. 

Hope that gives you some idea of what they are planning to produce. 

David


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 23 Oct 2010 06:25 PM 
The catalog shows #4 code 250 swtiches in Brass and Stainless, but no code 250 #6 in any material. 

Page 15 of the online catalog, bottom right corner. I have not seen these products produced, and there have been no announcements. 

There have been many Aristo products in catalogs that were never even produced. 

Best to go to the Aristo forum and reference the catalog and ask. Lewis will probably respond (since they don't exist yet) 

Greg 
The only announcement I have seen about this was by "the man" at Aristo on their forums that they are postponing the entire code250 line. Which is a shame since I am switching to 250


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

The link to the aristo forum post


----------

